# Recommendations for next decaf blend



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Could I have some recommendations for my next lot of decaf please, ordering today.

Is for espresso - mainly americano though also long blacks and flat whites.

I prefer the coffee shop Italian taste - my tastes haven't yet developed much in to brighter single origins.

I generally like a dark roast.

I have already tried:

Rave Swiss water blend

Decadent decaf premium blend

Coffee compass premium blend - dark roast

The roastery Guatemalan

Illy decaf (nice one @dfk41)

I like these though want to keep trying new stuff

Doesn't have to be a blend - though a like lots of body and very little acidity


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From a recommendation by @DFK I am ATM using Illy Decaff coffee beans and contrary to popular belief they are very tasty, bought off I/net if you can find them, some stores do have them as well.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Foundry? @dfk41 sent me some a while back, can't remember what they were though. Other half liked them in flat whites.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> From a recommendation by @DFK I am ATM using Illy Decaff coffee beans and contrary to popular belief they are very tasty, bought off I/net if you can find them, some stores do have them as well.


I agree - get mine from Sainsburys


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Foundry? @dfk41 sent me some a while back, can't remember what they were though. Other half liked them in flat whites.


Cheers Rhys - will try. Is it a blend?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

kenny missus can only drink decaf.. so tried coffee compass sumatra swiss water

very nice drink it myself as well. your tastes might be different to mine but worth a try mate


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> kenny missus can only drink decaf.. so tried coffee compass sumatra swiss water
> 
> very nice drink it myself as well. your tastes might be different to mine but worth a try mate


Thanks Eddie - dark roast as full of body?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks Eddie - dark roast as full of body?


now dont go confusing me.only started a couple of months ago and only have it with milk

otherwise it tastes horrible


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I make wife's latte with the decaf from Square Mile now, pretty good, not a blend though


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had the one from Cielo this month which the wife said was very nice, salted caramel apparently. I tried it though & it was like drinking Becks blue, no guts!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> I had the one from Cielo this month which the wife said was very nice, salted caramel apparently. I tried it though & it was like drinking Becks blue, no guts!


I had today funnily enough - at the cielo coffee shop in Garforth. Wasn't for me - far too acidic for my tastes


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Caravan and Horsham are two of the best decaf beans I have had - both from the same farm/family (Lopez family, Columbia, EA process)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

this was the Foundry one

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/fazenda-londrina-decaf-brazil


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

My favourite decaf by far. Had 3 bags so far.

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> this was the Foundry one
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/fazenda-londrina-decaf-brazil


This Brazilian get near the taste preferences I described you think Dave?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jez H said:


> My favourite decaf by far. Had 3 bags so far.
> 
> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


Thanks Jez


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> This Brazilian get near the taste preferences I described you think Dave?


from memmory, it was not acidic at all, but strong citrus and I think a bit of caramel or toffee at the end!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> this was the Foundry one
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/fazenda-londrina-decaf-brazil


All gone now I'm afraid. New decaf should be on in a week or two. The one you were discussing were was a natural process Brazilian coffee which was unusually good - to the point that we were enjoying drinking it on V60 - something that I've never really done with decaf before.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

200° mellowship slinky decaf might well suit you, I tried it and it wasn't quite to my tastes as it was too roasty and dark roasted for me but for your tastes it might be right on point.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

hippy_dude said:


> 200° mellowship slinky decaf might well suit you, I tried it and it wasn't quite to my tastes as it was too roasty and dark roasted for me but for your tastes it might be right on point.


Cheers - I'll add that to the list too.


----------

